# Neck reining vs. direct reining



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is another curiosity question but something that I thought of today.

We recently acquired a new horse and my dad has been riding her for the past couple of weeks. Today was the first time I had a chance to get on her back. Anyways, before that, my dad had told me the horse didn't turn well and wouldn't stop. When I got on her back today, I realized she turned perfectly fine if you direct reined her. She also stopped fine when you had two hands on the reins.

This was definitely a western trained horse, but she wasn't trained for any specific western discipline. She was used previously as a trail horse and that's probably what we will use her for as well. I'm also thinking of dabbling in a few small fun shows, but that will come in time. 

Anyways, my question is, what do you prefer? I've always liked the direct reining. I feel like I have more control over the horse and its generally just more natural for me. My dad likes a horse that will neck rein. Obviously certain disciplines require a specific way of using the reins. If I wanted a western pleasure horse, I'd have to train it to neck rein. However, what do you prefer for your general trail/pleasure/"fun" type horse? My dad said that if I like the direct reining, we will just keep her like that. I think I'd like my horse to have some sense of neck reining, but if I'm not going to show her professionally, I don't see too much reason to change her. (I used to participate in barrels, so I almost alway direct reined for the speed classes. That's probably why I like it better)

So...what is your personal preference and why?


----------



## nightshade (Jun 7, 2009)

I personally do not have a preference between the two. I have one of each lol I have found though  that ones that neck rein seem to listen really well to voice commands also, or at least the two we have had over the past few years did.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jun 7, 2009)

They learn to turn in direct rein - such as in a snaffle.  As they progress in their training they are taught to neck rein.  You don't say if the horse has been bridled for a bit..... I assume not.  Are you riding Western or English?

I prefer neck reining, but more so with leg action than actual neck rein action - if that makes sense?  My young colt is learning neck reining in a snaffle... it will be be another year most likely of good riding before I will even start to think of bridling him to a bit.  We ride Western... otherwise I would not consider moving him to a shanked bit or bosal.

I'd say to teach what you are the most comfortable with!


----------



## haviris (Jun 7, 2009)

I prefer neck reining. When starting a horse we start out direct reining, before we advance to neck reining, so all horses I have trainied will do either. And even after one is trained to neck rein someone could still direct rein, what I'm saying is I'd go ahead and train her to neck rein, and then ride her however you feel comfortable, that way she's good for whoever rides her (and it may be helpful if you deside to show in western later on).

I like having the extra hand when riding.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 7, 2009)

This horse is actually trained for a bridle. I am not quite sure what she was previously used with, but she seems to take our snaffle pretty well. We have a couple different kinds of snaffle bit due to our gelding who had some "bit" issues, but the one we have her on now is a typical broken snaffle with round cheek pieces (Sorry, I've always been bad with naming bits!) There isn't any shank to it. This particular snaffle we use with a chip strap (Not a chain), but I know we have a couple snaffles that we don't use with any straps. 

I think I probably will look into teaching her some neck reining, just so she knows the general idea. I don't think it will be too difficult to do. She's very willing to please, so as soon as she gets the jist of what I'm asking, she'll do it perfectly.

(I swear, our barn looks like a tack shop from all our different horses we've had over the years. We have all kinds of bits from curbs to tom thumbs (which I've come to learn were not a good choice of bit! We don't use those anymore) and we have a few other things I couldn't even tell you the names of. However, I've come to really love the snaffle bit. Seems like it is just so versatile with just about any horse. Doesn't take a lot of pressure to get a response either and there are so many different kinds too)


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 8, 2009)

I prefer either.......because a horse should work of your leg, more than it's mouth. Preferably. That said, most ranch horses and ranch versatility classes want you to use 2 reins now, they say they prefer it on a working horse, and they like to see a snaffle.


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Jun 8, 2009)

I like to do whatever the horse is trained with; if you want to talk to someone, do it in the language they are most comfortable in, right? Our horses do direct reigning, and I like this better as I can bend my horse whichever way it needs to, and I can also help it if it stumbles much easier. Also with neck reining, there is a tendancy to get the reins too long and thus there is less control.


----------



## Countrymom (Jun 10, 2009)

From your discription I would say she was started and not finished or fine tuned.  That isn't a horrible thing since I get a lot of horses that are just muscled into neck reining and don't even do that properly.

I can't say I necessarily am particular to one way, but I do like a horse that is more advanced with their body control.  You see, we start our guys in a snaffle in either an O ring or D ring. (I say we for my daughter these days!)  A snaffle being a direct rein bit that isn't shanked or curbed.  (Most people think a snaffle is what the mouth piece is.)  I teach horses to get away from my leg by using pressure from the outside.  So when I turn them I will point their noses in the direction I need them to go and follow through with the outside leg to get them around.  Also can disengage a horse by using the leg to the back of the girth to move the hip over.  As you progress in your horses training like this neck reining seems to just fall into place.  If you focus your mind on just the rein pulling them around, they tend to neck rein by swinging their noses to the outside and then bringing their shoulders around.  I hope that makes sense.  LOL  Kind of wiped out this morning from all this heat we have had.  

Anyhow, a bridle to me is a curbed bit with whatever mouth piece.  And yes, I will direct rein start in a snaffle, teach more body control in a snaffle and eventually they will neck rein in a snaffle.  Of course, I also will direct rein in a curb if needed.  It keeps them aware of what their nose is doing and which way it is going.  Whatever you teach or decide to do with your mare, make sure she follows her nose and doesn't swing it away from the turn.


----------



## Countrymom (Jun 10, 2009)

sterlng&sierra said:
			
		

> I like to do whatever the horse is trained with; if you want to talk to someone, do it in the language they are most comfortable in, right? Our horses do direct reigning, and I like this better as I can bend my horse whichever way it needs to, and I can also help it if it stumbles much easier. Also with neck reining, there is a tendancy to get the reins too long and thus there is less control.


A very well trained horse that rides in a very loose rein and neck reins can be easily stopped or turned.  The problem most people have is that lack of proper training and pusing a horse to neck rein without all the basic body control steps.  Once you ride a well trained horse that can do whatever in a very loose rein you would know the difference.  And you would be to spoiled to ever bother with a ill trained horse.  (Not saying a direct reined horse is ill trained, but that a poorly trained neck reined horse is a nightmare to me.)

Just wanted to add that your control of a horse should come from your body and legs moreso than from you hands and the bit.  I see way too many people that hang on the bit - English and Western.  It doesn't matter the dicipline or the reining preference, it matters the level of training of the horse and your ability to ride a horse with your body that gets the control and bend you need.  My old Dressage horse use to ride with the reins dropped and solely from leg and body control.  We have just a few that way now, but then most of ours are in their first year of training.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jun 10, 2009)

Countrymom, I think you are right on. This horse was started, but has not been finished. She's only five, so I still have a lot of time to work on everything. I just have to start getting out there and working with her (Yes, its STILL raining! We had ONE nice day that I got out there and the rest rain!)

I do have some other questions, but I just wanted to breeze through and see what everyone has posted. 

As for leg pressure, for some reason my dad has this idea that you use the inside leg to turn. Don't ask me where he even heard that. I use outside leg to turn, unless I want the hips to turn away from my leg in a turn, like in barrels. So suffice to say, my dad has been training his horse to move away from inside pressure. Totally backwards for me, but he got mad when I was doing it "my" way. Sooo...with MY horse, I'm going to teach her MY way, and he can do whatever he wants with his LOL. (Perhaps there are trainers out there that teach this way, or maybe I am completely backwards, but it just seems so unnatural the way he is doing it. It makes more sense to me that if you want the horse to move AWAY from pressure, and you are turning to the left, you use your right foot.)


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Jun 10, 2009)

Countrymom said:
			
		

> A very well trained horse that rides in a very loose rein and neck reins can be easily stopped or turned.  The problem most people have is that lack of proper training and pusing a horse to neck rein without all the basic body control steps.


I agree with you completely, but what I meant was that if something happened and the horse bolted, you would waste time scrambling for the reins, or even dropping them altogether. I agree with you, though. Way too many horses are pushed into neck reining without knowing the fundamentals. 



			
				Countrymom said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that your control of a horse should come from your body and legs moreso than from you hands and the bit.  I see way too many people that hang on the bit - English and Western.  It doesn't matter the dicipline or the reining preference, it matters the level of training of the horse and your ability to ride a horse with your body that gets the control and bend you need.


Yes! I agree 100%. I see kids and adults, and "trainers", in the show ring with absolutely no idea how to bend a horse. They know how to headset, stop, and turn. It's downright depressing sometimes, especially when you're in the ring with them and their horse runs into yours at the canter...  Also, I really prefer being able to have some contact in case something happens, as Murphy's Law predicts, and things go south fast. I always let my horses stretch out, but I don't give them the entire rein in unpredictable places, such as on the trail or at a busy show. Turkeys suck when they flush between your horse's legs, and there may be an umbrella opened on the rail of the warmup arena.


----------



## danielle82 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> This is another curiosity question but something that I thought of today.
> 
> We recently acquired a new horse and my dad has been riding her for the past couple of weeks. Today was the first time I had a chance to get on her back. Anyways, before that, my dad had told me the horse didn't turn well and wouldn't stop. When I got on her back today, I realized she turned perfectly fine if you direct reined her. She also stopped fine when you had two hands on the reins.
> 
> ...


How much training has this had? Have you tried her in a snaffle? It is common for horses to start in a snaffle and with direct reining before they progress to neck reining. Is it possible this horse hasn't been properly trained in neck reining, just direct reining, and that is why she is better at it?


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm fairly certain that this mare has not been finished. She's perfectly safe to ride and has never done anything crazy, she just needs some work refining her skills. I was working with her before she developed what I think was a heel abscess, but since has healed. I hope to work with her some more before I go to school.

We currently ride her in a snaffle bit. I "think" is a D ring snaffle, but I always get them confused. I do know it is a snaffle that uses a light chin strap under neath, if that makes any difference. I know on our other snaffle bit, we do not use the chin strap. I think that one is an O ring.

Soon I will be looking up ways to start training her to neck rein. Its not something I need her to do, but its something I would like to teach her so that I can ride one handed when needed.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 11, 2009)

Totally agree with the comments regarding "dead hands" and riding without leg or weight.  You wonder if these folks drive their cars like this, perhaps burning our their clutches 'cause they're riding the brakes the whole time!  

If you train your mare right, using ALL aids, you will find that you start neck-reining, either deliberately or accidently.  Watch Olympic tapes when the INTL. Dressage riders exit the ring.  They hold the reins at the buckle and I watch hard, but rarely see any of them steering with their legs and weight ONLY.  So, they do some neck-reining, too.  It is a very useful tool, and you don't ever want to ride any horse with reins SO LONG that you have to pull way back behind you to halt.

The horse world would be a great place if we could all ride and train a horse to perform like "Rugged Lark,"  wouldn't it.


----------



## Cara (Aug 11, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> I prefer either.......because a horse should work of your leg, more than it's mouth. Preferably. That said, most ranch horses and ranch versatility classes want you to use 2 reins now, they say they prefer it on a working horse, and they like to see a snaffle.


Only in a horse under 5yrs old.  If you ride a senior horse with two hands you will receive a 20 point penalty EACH time you do it.  With each event being scored out of 100, that doesn't leave much room for error.  If you ride a senior horse in a snaffle you will be disqualified.


----------



## WesternChick (Nov 19, 2009)

I derect rein and I'm trying to teach my mare to neck rein i think neck reining is easier


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 19, 2009)

I've done both.  Used to jump and ride english and direct rein.

Now I trail ride and preference is neck reining.  I want a free hand at all times when trail riding.  

I bought all my horses and they used bits.  I turned all my horses over into hackamores. 

So my preference now is neck reining in hackamores.  I haven't had a horse with a bit in over 20 years..LOL


----------



## Benellisig (Dec 7, 2009)

For what it's worth so late in this post, all my horses are trained to do both. They started out as direct reined, then progressed to neck reining. Leg pressure came after they mastered the other two. I also have out of state riding friends visit but didn't want to trailer to me for just a day of riding. If they're used to neck or direct reining, my horses don't have an issue and everyone has a pleasant ride.

I've also gotten all my horses used to mounting from both sides. I have very bad knees. Some days I can't get up on one or the other. Then again, sometimes I need a little assistance from a stump and you can't alway position your horse on a trail to accomodate mounting on the left side. 

Well rounded horses are great!


----------



## LauraM (Dec 8, 2009)

> As for leg pressure, for some reason my dad has this idea that you use the inside leg to turn. Don't ask me where he even heard that. I use outside leg to turn, unless I want the hips to turn away from my leg in a turn, like in barrels. So suffice to say, my dad has been training his horse to move away from inside pressure. Totally backwards for me, but he got mad when I was doing it "my" way. Sooo...with MY horse, I'm going to teach her MY way, and he can do whatever he wants with his LOL. (Perhaps there are trainers out there that teach this way, or maybe I am completely backwards, but it just seems so unnatural the way he is doing it. It makes more sense to me that if you want the horse to move AWAY from pressure, and you are turning to the left, you use your right foot.)


"Your" way is correct.  However, what your dad may be thinking of (and has perhaps misinterpreted) is that you do use your inside leg at the girth, as a sort of passive "post" for the horse to bend around.  Also, there are times when you would use your inside leg more aggressively, such as when the horse is dropping the inside shoulder and/or not bending well through the ribcage.  And, just to confuse things further, dressage riders turn the horse by creating a very active bend through the ribcage with the inside leg, pushing the ribs out (this is where you are still correct in that the horse should move away from pressure) and catching and containing that outward movement of the ribcage with the outside rein (inside rein is a flexing rein, only) as the outside rein bends the shoulder into (or through) the turn.  The outside leg is behind the girth as needed to keep the haunches on the line of the bend as well, but the outside leg is not as active as the inside leg.  This is because the riders leg effects the horse's rear leg on that same side.  And in order for a horse to bend *properly* whilst maintaining balance and impulsion, it must step up under itself, bringing the rear inside hoof  forward and towards the midline of the belly, with enough energy.  A horse gets that impulsion from the rider's leg, which creates the energy.  

So, in reality, to get the best bend with the best balance from your horse, one needs to use all four limbs as well as their weight properly......though in a nutshell, one could say that the inside leg is the most active.  

That all being said, most riders and horses are never going to need the type of bend, balance, strength and impulsion needed by upper level dressage horses, and the vast majority of horses only ever need some outside leg behind the girth to keep their haunches in line, with a more passive inside leg at the girth to keep the ribs bent and to be there in case the inside shoulder drops, (with the weight and the upper body position of the rider being correct as well, of course).

You can see, though, how easily it can all become confused.    To avoid that confusion, one needs to always keep in mind that one should apply and adjust EACH INDIVIDUAL AID (BODY PART) AS NEEDED to produce a movement or correct a problem.  


If you are going to be trail riding, here is an article with some ideas and tips on specific training for trail riding.  One section does give some basic tips on starting neck reining.

Training for Trail Riding


----------



## ducks4you (Dec 8, 2009)

LauraM, I enjoyed your article.  Our experiences follow Murphy's Law--we are prepared so we don't need the stuff we've packed.    We ride with 2 sets of saddle-bags--one set has tack extras (Extra girth, extra rein, rawhide and small scissors for tack repair, rubber curry and folding hoof pick) the other has human first aid stuff on one side, and horse first aid stuff on the other, (including old, but clean and bleached wrapping quilt and polo wrap.)  I picked up 2 red nylon cell phone carriers that velcro on your belt for $2 each on clearance last spring.  They're made for 2000 era-type phones with more room than my current phone needs.
I thought I'd add to your post and mention that it's not a good idea to go trail riding by yourself.  Riding in pairs or groups is best.  Keep a horse-length space between you and the horse in front of you when riding in file so nobody gets kicked.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL, yeah, my saddle bags are the "all but the kitchen sink" type, too.    People that don't regularly ride with me are always surprised when someone asks for something and I pipe up with "I have that.....hold on....."    People that regularly ride with me are only surprised if I DON'T have something!  

For your first aid kit......carry some cheap generic pads........you know, the women's kind.    They are GREAT for applying pressure to something that is bleeding a lot or for open wounds that would otherwise seep through bandages.  Very absorbent and don't stick to the wound.


----------

